# Avet Multirollen - jetzt auch bei uns!



## DS-Angelsport (8. Februar 2005)

*Avet Multirollen - jetzt auch bei uns erhältlich!!*


*Diese in Vollmaterial, aus Flugzeug-Aluminium, gefertigten Multirollen sind leicht vom Gewicht aber ideal für den harten Norwegen-Einsatz auf Großdorsch.Jede dieser Rollen ist mit 6 geschlossenen Edelstahl Kugellager ausgestattet, die der Rolle einen Seidenweichen lauf verleihen. Diese in einer CNC Maschine ( Fräse ) hergestellten*
*Rollen sind Oberflächen versiegelt und bieten höchsten Korrosionschutz. Großflächige Carbon-Bremsbelege und Edelstahl Bremsscheiben verleihen diesen Rollen ein ausgezeichnetes Bremssystem mit dem man jeden Großfisch paroli bieten kann.*
*Zudem kommen noch viele kleine Einzelheiten hinzu die für den Einsatz einer Avet Multirolle sprechen. Und das alles zu einem TOP-Preis Leistungverhältnis.*

*[font=Microsoft Sans Serif,sans-serif][size=-1]Als links-oder rechtshand Modell verfügbar........................Made in U.S.A[/size][/font]*

*Wir haben fast alle Rollen auf Lager - zum anfassen!! *

*Gruß*
*Team DS Angelsport - ( Anglerboardstützpunkt )*
*www.dsangelsport.de*

*
*


----------

